# most stable ROM?



## jsauder2

I need to update my wife's DInc 2 and was wondering if anyone has suggestions on a stable ROM. I don't have time to try a bunch out for her and am not familiar with the phone. she's not techy, so it needs to work, but stock is a little boring/laggy for her.

the main things she needs to work are camera (both), tether, and pretty decent battery life.

thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DXjunkie

I was wondering the same thing for a friend; I just helped unlock his HTCi2. I read through a bunch of ROMs, and most have big enough issues to pass flashing 'em. However I was intrigued with this one... http://www.montuori....redible-2-mrom/

Good flashing


----------

